# Old Iron Town



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

A few Saturdays ago I went looking for trouble and wound up at Old Iron Town. The state heritage site is well taken care of and has a lot of interesting ruins and information plaques. It was a fun saturday and although I spent about an hour there, I only got the idea to snap some pictures at the very end, of the one remaining coke oven. There were originally two, they stood side by side, and produced coke for the iron smelting done by the mormon pioneers who ran what was known as Iron Mission, Now Cedar City. You can walk right into the oven, but it was too dark to make a good photo. Anyway, here are a couple that I thought turned out the best.
[attachment=1:1fct7c6z]photo (1).JPG[/attachment:1fct7c6z]
Close Up
[attachment=0:1fct7c6z]photo (2).JPG[/attachment:1fct7c6z]


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

very cool. Thanks for sharing


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 22, 2010)

Did you see the old Spanish arrastra? It's kind of hard to spot as it's down in the sagebrush, but it is in great shape as well. This is a pretty neat place.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

GeorgeS said:


> Did you see the old Spanish arrastra? It's kind of hard to spot as it's down in the sagebrush, but it is in great shape as well. This is a pretty neat place.


I did see it. Most of the ruins are in great shape considering how old they are. Looking at the arrastra I couldn't believe that it was once the best way do that. Technology is pretty great.


----------

